# We're getting there!



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Nadia.. FINALLY! went both pee and poop while on the leash today.
Dear little girl wants to please I know.. just is confused as to what is expected of her.
I am convinced she was severly punished for the pee because earlier ( before we had actual success) I thought she was going to "go" in her favorite spot.. and I said 'no no Naddie.. outside and go potty' and I went to get her to take her out and she just cowered.. belly along the floor!!! Broke my heart!! i didn't yell just a firm, natural tone of voice.
The later time with similar senerio.. I used a bit softer voice but said same words and again went to get her to take out.. and she was better and DID go once outside.
I think once she knew she was NOT going to get punished by me she was less afraid to go in fornt of me.
She would never go for me on the leash with the pee.. ( poop yes, pee not) so we're getting there. We'll likely have some more accidents ..but at least we've made it this far!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Yay for Nadia!!!!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww, good job Naddie!!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Good job Naddie


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Is Nadia an Irish girl?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

For a minute i had to think why you asked.. and realized that you were likley referring to the Avatar .... that is my little love,Missy, who I lost this past July . Nadia is a little rescue I just got about 2 weeks ago and we have some "issues" to help her get over.
( and BTW.. I"m Irish but don't look half as cute in a leprechan hat as Missy!







)


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

Aw that is so sad how she cowered. I'm so glad she has a good & patient mommy now. Poor little baby, what she must have gone through in the past is horrible. It's great that she is trusting you already. 






















Way to go Naddie!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm glad things are going well!!! Yea!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I knew she'd catch on! As I told you, Lady had the same problem what I first adopted her. She would sometimes only pee once a day she'd hold it for so long! To this day, 5&1/2 years later, she still looks at me for praise whenever she pees. I always have to tell her "good girl potty"!

Such a lesson to be learned about why it is so important not to spank, rub noses in it, etc. or otherwise punish a puppy for pottying in the wrong place. They don't understand and can connect the punishment to going potty anywhere.

One suggestion since Naddie is so eager to please and obviously gets very upset if she thinks she has done something wrong. Instead of saying "no" which probably has a horrible association for her, can you try "uh oh" or "oops", something like that? My mom had a rescue Irish Setter years ago, Patrick, who had been abused, too. You could not use the word "no" around him either. He would also just drop to the floor and cower.

It's so sad how we humans can damage these poor creatures mentally.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marj,.. very good thought about the "No"... I will alter my phrases!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Way to go Naddie, what a good little girl


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Thats great, and Terry, you are so wonderful to have such patience with this dear sweet girl. Hope she has many more successes!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Good girl, Nadia!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Nadia,

That is just awesome...and I am so glad that Mommy will change her phrasing. I am so thankful Terry that you are opening your heart to this little one. Makes the world a much better place to live in.

S


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

today is DAY THREE!!! and my little girl did her potty outside on the leash!! HORRAY! HORRAY!!
She hasn't goten to tell me yet but I'm confident that will come in time..
I'm just so glad she is getting comfortable with going with me there and on leash.. I just have to be good myself with the timing!! 
She cracks me up because after she 'goes" and does both jobs and gets the praise and treat.. she goes into "nutzy" mode!!! hops up off all 4's.. then runs like a gazelle then up off all 4's again.. and all the way back into the house!! then it's more nutzy mode in the LR.. grabbing toy after toy.. flipping them in the air.. then up and down on every chair/sofa and so it goes for about 3 minutes!! LOL 
seems she is SOOO! proud of herself!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Way to go, Naddie!

It must be so wonderful for her to be getting praise and positive reinforcement for a change. Such a smart little girl!

She is doing so much better than Lady did when I first adopted her. Lady had never walked on a leash or grass before so it took a long, long time to convert her! She would only pee on sidewalks for the first year.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well Marj.. I think it is going to take time for her to know enough to "tell" me she has to go.. I just am keeping tabs of her "normal" potty time... and try to take it from there..
Will have to be ordering some bows!! IF her hair ever grows out long enough to wear one!LOL Missy's hair grew SO FAST!!! but Nadia is still from the shave down and it seems to take a LONG! time.... probably a good thing since I think the grooming is going to be a bit of a challenge with her. I might keep her fairly short except for a top knot! I love to see the bows on them...








I have to try to get ahold of the gal who is a seamstress.. Karen sent her a faux mink coat and I need to have it altered a bit PLUS she said she sent her a tiara !!!  That hasn't come yet LOL.. ( Nadia's real life 'rags to riches " story ) She'll be better dressed this winter than I am that's for sure!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You may find your little Naddie loves to dress up. Lady does and I swear it is because she was always so dirty and matted before, she loves the fussing (well, not all of it!) and the attention she gets!

She actually will come running when I tell her its time to fix her hair!

I am just so thrilled that you and Naddie found each other.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marj.. Naddie is certainly a blessing to us!! tried as I may.. missing my little Missy was 'getting to me".. yet didn't really feel 'ready".
I'm so lucky the contact for little mikey came even though it didn't work out... it was the catalyst for me to get Naddie.. and that has been so rewarding already!!
She has done for us much more than we have done for her!!! She is just what we needed!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I keep feeling that you haven't heard the last about Mikey, that it won't be long before the mother will be calling you in desperation because the daughter is still irresponsible about him.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well a little "set-back" late yesterday. Hubby and I were working outside so we kept Naddie with us.. and she just loved being outdoors. A friend stopped by and we went inside.. and Naddie nicely peed on the carpet right in front of us..







At first it looked like she was just going to sit down...but nope!
Then at bedtime, we were in my office at the end of the hallway..she was laying on her bed beside me.. I said OK Nddie outside to go potty.. and she got up and got to the end of the ahll and proceded to pee..








Oh well,... back to the drawing board!


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Hee Hee sorry I'm really not laughing at you but I have noticed when you
are training these little guys or gals to go potty that as soon as they hear
the word potty guess what..... I think they learn go potty means go potty
before they figure out the proper location to do so.

I always wait to tell Cosmo lets go outside and go potty till we are already on our
way to the door. In example wait till you have the leash on her.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Three steps forward, one step backwards!

Just stock up on Natures Miracle! She'll get there!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IamMomtoMissy_@Sep 29 2005, 09:34 AM
> *Well a little "set-back" late yesterday. Hubby and I were working outside so we kept Naddie with us.. and she just loved being outdoors. A friend stopped by and we went inside.. and Naddie nicely peed on the carpet right in front of us..
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Looks like she went potty on command. I think maybe she paid more attention to the go potty command then the outside. She will get it soon, she's a smart one.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

yes,... I have to do a bit of 're-learning' myself!!!


----------

